# Prayer Request



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Please pray for my wife and her family. Her 94 year old Grandfather passed today from a massive heart attack while they were trying to place stints. It was supposed to be a routine procedure and none of us were prepared for the outcome. Papa was a good man who lived through the great depression and both world wars. He was a simple man, but at the same time was an endless source of knowledge for me. Loosing him is loosing history. I miss him very much as I write this. As will my son, his great grandson, who won't understand why he's not here anymore. We love you Papa.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Please be with Papa's family. He's had a good long life filled with the joy of children, grandchildren and great grandchildren. Give his family comfort during this time of grieving. Let them remember the good times they've had with him. Turn their eyes to Jesus, the one who loves us and gave his life to save us from the penalty of sin. Bring them your peace which goes beyond our ability to understand.

In the blessed name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Thank you Mrs. B.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

My prayers are with you and your wife and family. I am sorry for your loss.

rosesm


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers sent to you and your family,

sorry for your loss,

Dusty


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers,to you and yours,Sorry for the loss of such a piece of history!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers Sent God Bless


----------



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

*Peace*

May God's peace and comfort suround you, your wife and the family.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent ,God Bless.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*God bless you and your family.*


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for you,your wife and family. May God bless and comfort yall at this time of sorrow.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Prayer sent, I know its tuff but be strong, the good Lord has blessed him with many years of life with all of his family. Last but most importantly, He's in a great place.


----------

